# Specialzied Epic gestohlen



## Thomas70s (5. August 2012)

Mir wurde in der Nacht vom 03.08. auf den 04.08.2012 mein heiss geliebes  Spechialized Epic aus unserem Keller in einem Bielefelder  Mehrfamilienhaus gestohlen. In Bielefeld werden zur Zeit anscheinend  organisiert MTB´s gestohlen. Es gibt mehrere Pressemeldungen. Leute  sichert Euer Hab und Gut und vielleicht sieht ja jemand was von meinem  Bike (Foto)


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. August 2012)

Shit!
Hoffentlich findet man es wieder. 
Viel Glück,
Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeoRC (6. August 2012)

zeig mal ein Foto davon.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. August 2012)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen das Du das A R S C H L O C H findest! 

Genau aus dem Grund hängt mein Hobel in Flur in der Wohnung.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (8. August 2012)

Moinsen

Dem Sohn eines Bekannten von mir hat man sein MTB in SHS gestohlen, 2 Wochen später hat es ein Nachbar auf dem Hobby Markt in Kaunitz entdeckt, dort sollte es verkauft werden.
Vielleicht lässt du dich dort die nächsten Wochen gleich morgens mal blicken.
Hier gibts die Termine: http://verl.de/index.php?id=02

Gruß Thomas


----------



## chucki_bo (8. August 2012)

Das glaub ich. 

Ich Verl-Kaunitz gibt's nichts, außer Pack.


----------



## Thomas70s (10. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück. Wenigstens hat die Versicherung schon grünes Licht gegeben, wenn das Rad in den nächsten drei Wochen nicht auftaucht. Versichert bin ich bei der Helvetia, eine kleine schweizer Versicherung, die machen nicht so ein Gewiggel wie die großen. Kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Thomas70s (10. August 2012)

Ein bild von meinem Bike git es übrigens in meinem Profil.


Edit JENSeits -- Ich bin mal so frei:


----------

